# Doubt about mtree



## circus78 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi,
I just read https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/security-intro.html, in particular, mtree section.

I ran this:


```
[root@lullaby~]# mtree -s 3483151339707503 -c -K cksum,sha256digest -p /bin > /root/.bin_chksum_mtree
mtree: /bin checksum: 1817933408
```

After that, I tried to compare specification with:

[root@lullaby~]# mtree -s 3483151339707503 -p /bin < /root/.bin_chksum_mtree >> /root/.bin_chksum_output
mtree: /bin checksum: 3921640752

/root/.bin_chksum_output is empty (as expected), but the checksum value is different (while in Handbook it appears equal in both commands).

Can you help me figure this?
Thank you!

p.s. there is a little typo: 


```
Viewing /root/.bin_cksum_mtree should yield output similar to the following:
```

should be


```
Viewing /root/.bin_chksum_mtree should yield output similar to the following:
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm seeing the same on 11.2-RELEASE. This is likely a regression in mtree(8) that has slipped by. PR submitted as PR 231072.


----------



## circus78 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry, I forgot to mention, I am using 11.2-RELEASE-p2 too.


----------

